# Need For Speed Most Wanted 2012 Plugin



## DRDNA (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey I back a bit ago was really looking forward to  Most Wanted 2012 but was really disappointed with the views I was able to play with; looking at the whole car while racing OR looking down the road as if fixed below the bottom of the front bumper almost as if I were only an inch off the ground. UGGGGGGG  drove me so crazy I just didn't play it.

 SO I recently ran an internet search and found some folks out there made view hacks and I have tested Realistic Plugin v3.04 with the game and wow it indeed does work and has a lot of  custom type settings to really get it to your taste. Well it isn't a really wow this is the way they should have done it but it does at least make the game worth playing maybe not buying , well buying for more than $19.99 IMO . 
*Anyone else here try it?* http://nfs-inside.de/2013/02/13/nfs-mw-2012/nfs-most-wanted-realistic-plugin-v3-04/  Opps I think this is the Dutch one.

http://www.nfsplanet.com/en/nfsmw2/files/  Good ole English one.

*Also I purchased my copy of NSPMW2 on Origin and it works fine on line and in single player with this.*

Camera Control HotKeys
Numpad * = Toggle Camera Control On
Numpad / = Toggle Camera Control Off
Numpad 9 = Toggle Free-Look
Numpad 3 = Toggle TrackIR (must be enabled in config first)
Numpad 7 = Toggle HUD

Numpad 1 = Next Preset

Numpad 0 = Toggle Mouse
Numpad . = Change Camera  Mode
Numpad + = Toggle Glass Texture

U = Move Up
T = Move Down
G = Move Left
J = Move Right
Y = Move Forward
H = Move Backward
k = Reset View

] = Increase FOV
[ = Decrease FOV


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah I'm sure something like this will be made for GRID 2 as well if possible. Codies has announced it won't have cockpit view anymore, and it's pissed a lot of their fans off.


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah that stinks for sure!


Need For Speed: Most Wanted (2012) + Realistic Plu...


----------



## Law-II (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi

Running with Hood cam and G27

all thanks go out to Racer_S over at tocaedit, for the plugin

nb: couple of bugs after the latest dlc patch from EA; Disable HUD and Crash-Cam broken [racer_s is aware of this and *may patch these issues in another release]

Cams and HUD options should have been included from the get go, but dev's are; well what can I say!

atb 

Law-II


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 27, 2013)

How good is it with a Logitech racing wheel?


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 27, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> How good is it with a Logitech racing wheel?



I use the Momo racing wheel and its not bad at all with in car view .


----------



## Law-II (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi



remixedcat said:


> How good is it with a Logitech racing wheel?



so so, not great but not terrible once the Logitec software is installed and setup right

G27 maps ok to the game, saying that; had to make a shortcut to NFS13.exe and disable visual themes & desktop composition to get the, Vibration feedback working  on my rig   

Have to be brutal dev's chose not to include; Force feedback; but way better than a keyboard or game pad, [nb: have used all three]

nb: hardware dead zone either side of middle on the G27 wheel dose not suit all - look for reviews

Warning: This game is not for hardcore racing sim fans; even with a plugin

atb

Law-II

edit: @ DRDNA, NFSMW 2012 is a fun thing, if you like repetition, an I love it by the bucket [have already put in 160+ hours] with dlc 



DRDNA said:


> what pack did you get?



Ultimate Speed Pack; Terminal Velocity, Movie Legends, Heroes


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 27, 2013)

Law-II said:


> Warning: This game is not for hardcore racing sim fans; even with a plugin
> 
> atb
> 
> Law-II



Yes please take this warning seriously as this just makes this arcade bearable is all....well it actually makes it an ok arcade racer.



Law-II said:


> edit: @ DRDNA, NFSMW 2012 is a fun thing, if you like repetition, an I love it by the bucket [have already put in 160+ hours] with dlc



what pack did you get?


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 27, 2013)

why would you need to disable visual themes to get the vibration working? that's wierd....


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 27, 2013)

The bumper cam is awesome. Granted, distance visibility is a bit crappier but the sensation of sped is phenomenal. Unfortunately NFS MW 2012 has way too floaty driving model which ruins it entirely.
This was the first NFS after several many years that it was so bad i didn't buy it and i still think it's one of the worst NFS's ever made. It was poorly coded, framerate dropping boring and uninspired mess. Only interesting abaout it was searching the cars around but sorry, that just can't justify the full game price. Interesting enough is that ppl still play NFS HP 2010 online. Much better game...


----------

